

Tell HN: 99 cent domains at GoDaddy - breck

GoDaddy currently has a 99 cent dot com sale. Just use coupon code: BOWL2010.<p>Sadly it's only 1 per account, and can't be used for renewals, but I just got one.<p>Great way to save $6.50
======
bmelton
Oh, it IS a good deal, especially if you're already inclined to use Godaddy.

As an aside, Deal-seeking Twitter users should probably go ahead and follow
@dealsplus, as they broadcast this same deal last night, and often broadcast
numerous deals throughout the day.

